# This can't be right



## aktorsyl (27/4/17)

I came across this Mother's Milk clone recipe quite awhile ago:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk

I gave it one look, my reaction being "26% total flavouring? Lolwat..". Seems excessive as hell. Personally I'm not one that's really concerned about diketones but this is like going the other way completely (although that's not the reason I say it seems excessive.. but bloody hell that's alot of cream... and strawberry too)

So, I obviously had to try it for myself  For science, of course.

Fast-forward 2 weeks, it had a decent 14-day steep, and into the tank it went. And damn, what a smooth and creamy vape. Really soft too, with a good mouth feel. Only thing: I can't taste the strawberry. At all. Typically a TFA Straw.Ripe at 10% isn't really considered over-flavoured, so I doubt it's that. I considered mixing 5% Straw.Ripe combined with 5% CAP Sweet Strawberry to see if that brings the flavour back a bit.

Curious to know what you guys think about the recipe itself though? Even after having tasted it (and enjoying it), the 26% flavouring just seems a bit crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (27/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I came across this Mother's Milk clone recipe quite awhile ago:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk
> 
> ...



Unicorn Milk is a monthly staple on my mixing list. I've tried the recipe you linked when I first started DIY.
While it's good you might wanna try THIS RECIPE, I cant vouch for it's authenticity but it's widely accepted that this all CAP recipe is the closest (some say it's the actual recipe)

Just use all v1 ingredients especially the CAP Sweet Strawberry, the RF version suffers the same fate as Strawberry Ripe and fades to nothing after a month. The original CAP SS v1 can be found at The Flavour Mill but at a premium...

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (27/4/17)

Bear in mind that it's a 2015 recipe, a time when a lot of folks were still vaping MTL at 10-15W on >1Ω coils. Over-flavouring was the order of the day.

For an updated equivalent, maybe try something like this, which cuts the total flavouring down to 18% and uses Shisha Strawberry to boost the Cap Sweet Strawberry.

And then Cheebasteeba ups the ante again, bringing out an 11.5% total flavouring Sweet Strawberry Cream which brings the profile into the current day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/4/17)

I have now settled on a stunner by Boogenshizzle = One milk to rule them all. It's good at a week and brilliant at 4...
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26433#one_milk_to_rule_them_all_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzle


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have now settled on a stunner by Boogenshizzle = One milk to rule them all. It's good at a week and brilliant at 4...
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26433#one_milk_to_rule_them_all_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thx @Rude Rudi gonna give this a swirl while I'm waiting for god milk to long steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Rude Rudi gonna give this a swirl while I'm waiting for god milk to long steep




Yip, same here. Made a batch and doing the recommended 6-8 week steep as well...

The "one milk to rule them all' is very steri stumpy like and very addictive... easily klap 30mls in a day...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip, same here. Made a batch and doing the recommended 6-8 week steep as well...
> 
> The "one milk to rule them all' is very steri stumpy like and very addictive... easily klap 30mls in a day...
> 
> ...



Adding fa meringue in milkshake vapes has been a revealation for me... adds a luxurious depth of creaminess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (27/4/17)

Try adding some TFA or Cap Vanilla Cupcake as well. That stuff is my jam these days. I add it to shakes, bakeries, desserts, tobaccos. It just smooths, fluffs out and sweetens everything. I had a tobacco that was still a bit harsh the other day, even after an extended steep. I popped in ten drops or so of TFA Van Cup and it settled everything down beautifully.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Try adding some TFA or Cap Vanilla Cupcake as well. That stuff is my jam these days. I add it to shakes, bakeries, desserts, tobaccos. It just smooths, fluffs out and sweetens everything. I had a tobacco that was still a bit harsh the other day, even after an extended steep. I popped in ten drops or so of TFA Van Cup and it settled everything down beautifully.


Wow that's some awesome advice @RichJB ! Wud never have thought van cup in tobacco ... I'm thinking a bit in am4a will "thicken" it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (27/4/17)

Yes, it's magical in tobaccos. I can't claim credit for it, I got the tip from Vurve and Cokecan in Beginner Blending. But it really does work, it fixed up my gnarly tobacco quickly with just a small addition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (28/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have now settled on a stunner by Boogenshizzle = One milk to rule them all. It's good at a week and brilliant at 4...
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26433#one_milk_to_rule_them_all_by_boogenshizzle_by_boogenshizzle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks tasty as hell. Only ingredient I don't have is Shisha Strawb. Any substitution that would work? I have both strawberries from TFA, Sweet Strawberry from CAP, and FA's Red Touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/4/17)

Eish. Have not made it without. The shisha is the hero here, so anything else will be an also ran. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That looks tasty as hell. Only ingredient I don't have is Shisha Strawb. Any substitution that would work? I have both strawberries from TFA, Sweet Strawberry from CAP, and FA's Red Touch.



@aktorsyl I am yet to find any strawb that can replace straw sisha ... u could sub for another strawb but unsure as it whether it would bind the straw ripe to the rest of the flavours for longer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (28/4/17)

Was afraid you'd say that  But a very good point, all the same. Shisha Strawb will be on the shopping list next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

